# KC or SF ?



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

KC Royals or SF Giants? Who's going to win?:noidea: Looking forward to watching Game 7. I've not had a favorite during the series .


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

they're still playing baseball? well I just think that's the tops!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm hoping for KC.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Giants Win. It was a good Game! Royals almost pulled it off.


----------

